

"HEY Going to be in $CITY_FOO, want to meet and talk about your startup?" - adamkaye

Moving out to $CITY_FOO, looking to meet and network with other people working on their startups.  I represent Silicon Tally, (www.SiliconTally.com), a group of startups forming an incubator in Florida.  Looking to make friends, colleagues, and intellectual conversation combatants.<p>Want to grab coffee or a drink on me!?<p>Best,
adam@silicontally.com
======
RDDavies
I wish I had known about this while I lived in Tallahassee (05-10).

Congrats on what you're doing! I'd be interested in moving back to the area to
work, so if any of you lot need a web developer...keep me posted. I was
offered a job with the DOJ doing the same thing I'm doing now, but the salary
was a little off base. Just finally sold my old place in Killearn a few months
ago.

------
adamkaye
Well gentlemen, we are trying to do big things in the area with the
collaboration of the universities, the private sector, and the local
government. Hoping to plug into the tech stars network too.

There are definitely some opportunities to work with us either in Tally or SV
(in coming months). Would love to receive your resumes and have a
conversation.

Adam

------
bricestacey
My dad owns Renditions, there in Railroad Square. He recently suggested I
apply to TechStars. It was way out of the blue, but I wonder if your work with
SiliconTally may have spurred it.

I'm not living in Tallahassee anymore, but if I were I'd definitely be
interested in meeting up.

~~~
adamkaye
Hey man, I sent you a message from the form on your website. Waiting to hear
back from you. Lets talk! -Adam

